# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR XI] Insertion d'un document externe pdf

## Deuxbehaux

Bonjours apres avoir faire plusieurs recherches je coinces toujours sur un petit problme.

En effet mon but est de joindre  mon etat Crystal report un document pdf de plusieurs pages pour que ce dernier s'affiche  la suite de mon etat.

Apres avoir insr le document en format Objet OLE seul la 1er page du pdf s'imprime, je n'es trouv aucune solution  ce problme si ce n'est decouper mon pdf page par page ce qui n'est pas pratique quand on veut modifier le contenue du pdf.

Y'aurait-il une solution afin que ce pdf puisse etre import dans le documents en entier et s'imprim  la suite de mon contenu ?

----------


## luc_chivas

bonjour, tu l'as insr dans quelle section ??

----------


## Deuxbehaux

Bonjour,

J'ai essay plussieurs sections, mais le principe etait de placer les documents pdf  la fin du rapport en guise de complement, donc de placer les pdf en pied de page de groupe ou de l'etat.

J'ai aussi essay de mettre mes pdf dans un sous rapport mais rien n'y fait, lors de l'impression que la premiere page s'affiche.

Je suis vraiment coinc :/ 

Merci de vos futures rponses..

----------


## luc_chivas

bonjour, 

aprs quelque recherche, il semble que Crystal n'affiche que la premire page de TOUS les objects OLE.
la solution serait dont de dcouper ton PDF en autant de page et d'insrer chaque page.

http://scn.sap.com/thread/1124464

----------

